# Great update boys, you broke 45 min warnings.



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Your latest cosmetics change of the app broke 45 min heads up, today I almost had to call security to remove the pax from my backseat at the airport because you thought anyone could take an 80 mile trip at 10:30 pm, people have lives, I have a life, give those trips at such times to your starving ants.

Your pax said I would be "hearing from him through Lyft" after I no showed his ass (I am not losing the cancel) and told him I wasn't driving him there at 10 pm, I told him if anything to contact you and tell you to fix your shit.

Good day, pinkies.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I haven't updated my app yet so feeling good about that. 

Sux you got pinged for 80 mile ride. That's why I screen cuz Lyft and Uber don't care about your life and when you actually do want to drive and get a promo stick you on a 12 hour limit.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I can beat that, I got a 320 mile ride at 2:30am. Of course I have no life. It did give me a $500 day.
I had to deadhead back because I timed out an hour after the ride started with the 14 hour limit. It did let me finish the ride


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Your latest cosmetics change of the app broke 45 min heads up, today I almost had to call security to remove the pax from my backseat at the airport because you thought anyone could take an 80 mile trip at 10:30 pm, people have lives, I have a life, give those trips at such times to your starving ants.


You don't want long rides? Go wait for pings at Walmart with the other starving ants.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

You did the good job. We are not professional drivers, we are independent contractors. We have every right to cancel a trip, legally.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I can beat that, I got a 320 mile ride at 2:30am. Of course I have no life. It did give me a $500 day.
> I had to deadhead back because I timed out an hour after the ride started with the 14 hour limit. It did let me finish the ride


320 miles 1 way trip? very nice. my record was 190 each way .3 hours each way.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> Your latest cosmetics change of the app broke 45 min heads up, today I almost had to call security to remove the pax from my backseat at the airport because you thought anyone could take an 80 mile trip at 10:30 pm, people have lives, I have a life, give those trips at such times to your starving ants.
> 
> Your pax said I would be "hearing from him through Lyft" after I no showed his ass (I am not losing the cancel) and told him I wasn't driving him there at 10 pm, I told him if anything to contact you and tell you to fix your shit.
> 
> Good day, pinkies.


It is the airport, pax might have a plane to catch 
If it was any other place , Cancel would have been ok at 10.30 pm
I would be little more flexible with airport requests, or ask the pax what time is the flight .


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I can beat that, I got a 320 mile ride at 2:30am. Of course I have no life. It did give me a $500 day.
> I had to deadhead back because I timed out an hour after the ride started with the 14 hour limit. It did let me finish the ride


Would have been a great Payday for my Suv rates


----------



## Rick James * (Dec 2, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I haven't updated my app yet so feeling good about that.
> 
> Sux you got pinged for 80 mile ride. That's why I screen cuz Lyft and Uber don't care about your life and when you actually do want to drive and get a promo stick you on a 12 hour limit.


how do you screen for anything? I hate not knowing where they are going. I had a fare at 730 and had to be at work at 8 and ended up being 10 minutes late. not a big deal but I would have declined if I had known.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> But I'll be sure to pass your message to Rohit *Rovil* next time we're downing some shots of tequila.


Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin that works for Lyft


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You don't want long rides? Go wait for pings at Walmart with the other starving ants.


Only ants like you would take an 80 mile ping at 11 pm, I have shit to do besides ridesharing, only ants are available 24/7


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Only ants like you would take an 80 mile ping at 11 pm, I have shit to do besides ridesharing, only ants are available 24/7


Yeah, sure ya do. 
While you're hanging out in the Walmart parking lot, run inside and pick me up a 12-pac of beer. Thank you, ant.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, sure ya do.
> While you're hanging out in the Walmart parking lot, run inside and pick me up a 12-pac of beer. Thank you, ant.


I really do, I have to oversee operations that pay me more than doing rides, rides are actually extra money, don't ant too hard for those long trips at 11 pm, some of us don't really need them.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I can beat that, I got a 320 mile ride at 2:30am. Of course I have no life. It did give me a $500 day.
> I had to deadhead back because I timed out an hour after the ride started with the 14 hour limit. It did let me finish the ride


So if I am getting this right, you can not complete any pickups if you have been on the road more than 14 hours?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

You are able to complete the ride if it has already been accepted.

I am guessing that as soon as he completed his long ride he was immediately toggled to offline mode.

When this happens you get a text message from Lyft and attempts to go back online are usually unsuccessful and you are thwarted with a popup stating, "Not so fast my friend! You need at least 6 hours of rest before you can go online again." Or something like that..



Spoiler: With Lyft you can't be online for more than 14 hours in the previous 24 hours.



With Lyft you can't be online for more than 14 hours in the previous 24 hours. This isn't reset at midnight or at 5:00am it is continuously rolling. It is completely reset by taking a 6 hour break. What about the extra 2 hours? Well once you take a 6 hour break there is no need to worry about the previous 24 hours.

Some markets have more restrictions but what I have described is Lyft's base policy and I know of no markets that relax it to allow more hours to be worked even if local laws permit it.



Once you have accepted a ride you wont be logged off until that ride has ended even if your time has expired..


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Your latest cosmetics change of the app broke 45 min heads up, today I almost had to call security to remove the pax from my backseat at the airport because you thought anyone could take an 80 mile trip at 10:30 pm, people have lives, I have a life, give those trips at such times to your starving ants.
> 
> Your pax said I would be "hearing from him through Lyft" after I no showed his ass (I am not losing the cancel) and told him I wasn't driving him there at 10 pm, I told him if anything to contact you and tell you to fix your shit.
> 
> Good day, pinkies.


80 mile trip, 160 in expenses = $86.40 at a minimum (don't care if you drive "free" in a Prius, this kind of driving puts HARD miles on any car). In my city, that would have been .65 per mile, so $52 big dollars!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Your latest cosmetics change of the app broke 45 min heads up, today I almost had to call security to remove the pax from my backseat at the airport because you thought anyone could take an 80 mile trip at 10:30 pm, people have lives, I have a life, give those trips at such times to your starving ants.
> 
> Your pax said I would be "hearing from him through Lyft" after I no showed his ass (I am not losing the cancel) and told him I wasn't driving him there at 10 pm, I told him if anything to contact you and tell you to fix your shit.
> 
> Good day, pinkies.


---------------------
Send that pax my way. I will take them. Why are you driving ? You say you have a high paying job already. Please retire from ride share. There are already too many drivers.
I'm not going to accept a ride and then cancel because it is too late at night and I have "a life" , I assume that you mean you have to go to work the next morning. You should not be at the airport at 10pm and only take short rides that do not inconvenience you. Waste of time. If you only want short rides, an airport is not the place to be.



Rick James * said:


> how do you screen for anything? I hate not knowing where they are going. I had a fare at 730 and had to be at work at 8 and ended up being 10 minutes late. not a big deal but I would have declined if I had known.


------------------------

You cannot screen until you hit the " arrive for pickup " button, unless the app shows a 45+ minute ride. What he is saying is that he accepted the ride, went to pickup and saw how far the ride was and told the pax that he would not take him. Totally unprofessional.
Don't blame the pax for being angry. If a driver does not want long rides -- stay out of the airport queue. As for dead heading back -- there may be more business in the area of the destination.
If you have an appointment, it is best to log off early, I think. Each ride that you accept can take you miles away and make you late.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

We really need to know the drop off locations upfront. It’s unfair this current way


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> We really need to know the drop off locations upfront. It's unfair this current way


It definitely is getting tiring. It was one thing when the rates were pretty good or even decent...I would go any where, any time.

But now?? This last rate cut has put me on the fast track to deactivation because I just can't stomach getting stranded somewhere like Morgan Hill or El Cerrito without a hope in the world of getting a ride going heading back even 5 measly miles the way I came.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Send that pax my way. I will take them. Why are you driving ? You say you have a high paying job already. Please retire from ride share. There are already too many drivers.
> I'm not going to accept a ride and then cancel because it is too late at night and I have "a life" , I assume that you mean you have to go to work the next morning. You should not be at the airport at 10pm and only take short rides that do not inconvenience you. Waste of time. If you only want short rides, an airport is not the place to be.


Spoken like a true ant.



KK2929 said:


> You cannot screen until you hit the " arrive for pickup " button, unless the app shows a 45+ minute ride. What he is saying is that he accepted the ride, went to pickup and saw how far the ride was and told the pax that he would not take him. *Totally unprofessional*.
> Don't blame the pax for being angry. If a driver does not want long rides -- stay out of the airport queue. As for dead heading back -- there may be more business in the area of the destination.
> If you have an appointment, it is best to log off early, I think. Each ride that you accept can take you miles away and make you late.


What's unprofessional is testing new stuff in the middle of high season or removing a feature without warning.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Only ants like you would take an 80 mile ping at 11 pm, I have shit to do besides ridesharing, only ants are available 24/7





The Entomologist said:


> Spoken like a true ant.
> 
> What's unprofessional is testing new stuff in the middle of high season or removing a feature without warning.


-------------------
Testing what new stuff ? and removing what features ? You only wanted short rides to stay close to home. In your case, you stay in an area that only offers short rides. An airport does not qualify. Your entire attitude in this matter make little sense to me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Only ants like you would take an 80 mile ping at 11 pm,


Who are you to judge other people's driving hours and preferences?

Go shove your holier-than-thou attitude somewhere.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> Send that pax my way. I will take them. Why are you driving ? You say you have a high paying job already. Please retire from ride share. There are already too many drivers.
> I'm not going to accept a ride and then cancel because it is too late at night and I have "a life" , I assume that you mean you have to go to work the next morning. You should not be at the airport at 10pm and only take short rides that do not inconvenience you. Waste of time. If you only want short rides, an airport is not the place to be.
> 
> ...


The issue is not the long ride. It is the lack of the long ride notification that is supposed to come on long rides like those so that drivers who don't want to go that far avoid them. Any ride without the notification should be no more than 45 minutes away


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> The issue is not the long ride. It is the lack of the long ride notification that is supposed to come on long rides like those so that drivers who don't want to go that far avoid them. Any ride without the notification should be no more than 45 minutes away


---------------
Since I still get the "long ride " notice, I see the issue as a driver accepting a ride and then refusing to take the pax. The pax had every right to be angry. The true issue is this. The driver has a full time job and did not want to accept at 10 pm, another 90+ minutes trip. He should not have been working the airport. I can only assume he was hoping for a ride under 45 minutes. ???? Who knows!!! 
I get the long ride notification, and several other drivers have responded, that they are getting , also. 
He posted on the forum , hoping for agreement on his actions. IMO, he was wrong. He accepted the ride, man up and take it. This is a lesson - either log off early or accept what is sent you. To avoid in the future, hit the arrived button about 500 ft from the pax and quickly check the destination. If too far do not stop. Cancel the trip. The last thing should be to arrive and then refuse to take the pax. Verbal, face to face confrontations should always be avoided.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> The issue is not the long ride. It is the lack of the long ride notification that is supposed to come on long rides like those so that drivers who don't want to go that far avoid them. Any ride without the notification should be no more than 45 minutes away


Lax might be the first as airport they took away the notifications looks like they did it to all airports now


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> Since I still get the "long ride " notice, I see the issue as a driver accepting a ride and then refusing to take the pax. The pax had every right to be angry. The true issue is this. The driver has a full time job and did not want to accept at 10 pm, another 90+ minutes trip. He should not have been working the airport. I can only assume he was hoping for a ride under 45 minutes. ???? Who knows!!!
> I get the long ride notification, and several other drivers have responded, that they are getting , also.
> He posted on the forum , hoping for agreement on his actions. IMO, he was wrong. He accepted the ride, man up and take it. This is a lesson - either log off early or accept what is sent you. To avoid in the future, hit the arrived button about 500 ft from the pax and quickly check the destination. If too far do not stop. Cancel the trip. The last thing should be to arrive and then refuse to take the pax. Verbal, face to face confrontations should always be avoided.


As far as we all know Lyft still has long ride notifications at the airports. When Uber took away that notification at LAX they informed the drivers so we would expect Lyft to do the same. Since Lyft did not make any mention of removing the feature we expect them to still notify us of a long ride. Therefore any ride without the notification should be less than 45 minutes away. If OP got a ride 44 min away he would have no room to complain, but since the ride was well over 45 min without warning he was justified in not wanting to take the ride. Sure he could've called the pax to ask for destination but U/L frown upon it and is cause for deactivation.

According to U/L destination discrimination does not apply when a ride is unusually long and will take you way outside your service area, especially if you get no warning and especially if there is little chance of a return fare. If you got a ride 200 miles away without warning would you feel forced to take it?

Now if the rates were actually decent, these type of rides would be more lucrative and would be less likely to be turned down


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Now *if the rates were actually decent*, these type of rides would be more lucrative and *would be less likely to be turned down*


This is the root of 99.9999% of driver issues.

In the Platinum Metals Program I went anywhere and everywhere, including some sketchy ghetto areas. I didn't care because I was making money.

The better the rates the less cherrypicking.


----------



## Rick James * (Dec 2, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> Send that pax my way. I will take them. Why are you driving ? You say you have a high paying job already. Please retire from ride share. There are already too many drivers.
> I'm not going to accept a ride and then cancel because it is too late at night and I have "a life" , I assume that you mean you have to go to work the next morning. You should not be at the airport at 10pm and only take short rides that do not inconvenience you. Waste of time. If you only want short rides, an airport is not the place to be.
> 
> ...


yeah I had to cancel someone today who wanted to go far away. he was pissed and I don't blame him but I didn't see the 45 min. notice. I felt bad because it is so unprofessional. I wish they would tell us up front where they are going. especially in the am, I have to be at work by 8 and have been late because I had a long fare. we could chose to take them or not that way.


----------



## Mozzie (Dec 17, 2018)

I can't get my app update even after uninstalling and reinstalling


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Who are you to judge other people's driving hours and preferences?
> 
> Go shove your holier-than-thou attitude somewhere.


^

Is this guy seriously schooling me about driving times?

Son, have you met anyone who does night and starts his day at the airport at 11 pm?? more importantly, an 80 mile trip away from his night picks?

Stick to your meaningless blogs, IMO.

There are:

Rideshare Professors.
Rideshare Masters.
Rideshare ( I think I know it all).

But there is only one Rideshare GOD, and that my friend, is me.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Rick James * said:


> how do you screen for anything? I hate not knowing where they are going. I had a fare at 730 and had to be at work at 8 and ended up being 10 minutes late. not a big deal but I would have declined if I had known.


On Lyft..after you tap arrived. You can see where they going. I tap one minute before I get to passenger at SFO to see where that going.


----------

